# Nissan K10 micra



## charlotte001 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have an early K10 micra 998cc Auto and am thinking about giving it a new engine, the existing one has been there for 20 years and is getting a little tired, I'm wondering what would be a good choice 

I've been told the following will fit with the necessary ECu's and looms 

1.0, 1.2, 1.3 and the 1.5 from the K11
Certian Almera engines, which would be interesting Ive been led to believe that the early Almera GTi R will also fit with an adapter plate to the autobox

Anyone know what other engine will fit and what is a sensible compromise on the engine transplant


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

I think the N14's SR20 might not fit into the engine room and you need to look for a tranny. GTiR is 4WD which the tranny doesn't fit into your car. You will be kick ass if you have a 1.5 inside


----------



## ArnoldK10 (Mar 6, 2008)

stone said:


> I think the N14's SR20 might not fit into the engine room and you need to look for a tranny. GTiR is 4WD which the tranny doesn't fit into your car. You will be kick ass if you have a 1.5 inside


The SR20 will fit into the K10 engine bay. My K10 is currently having a SR20 4WD conversion from a primera / pulsar  Visit HERE

the 1.5 cherry turbo has also been done twice! although these engines are hard to get bits for.

The Primera 1.6 is a good option, or even the 1.3 from a K11


----------

